
IAmThe server engineering lead at foursquare. Ask Me Anything.  - icey
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ipnci/iamthe_servier_engineering_lead_at_foursquare_ask/
======
mtogo
To the author of the IAmA (if you read HN), Thanks for using /r/IAmA and not
that horrible AnyAsq service.

~~~
icey
He's harryh (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=harryh>) here.

------
andrewbadera
... don't really care. Not that interesting of a service. Not to mention my
grammar & syntax testes just shrunk into peanuts and shot into my throat.

~~~
harryh
It's not interesting to compute nearby place recommendations based on
everywhere a user has ever been? And everywhere the user's friends have ever
been? In 200 milliseconds or less?

Whatever your bar for interesting is, it must be pretty high.

